# Amazon's Alexa Deals



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are currently a bunch of deals you can get if you order through Alexa. Here's the current list:
https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14552177011

I got a Garth Brooks two-CD set of greatest hits for $1.62 through Alexa. Christmas present for hubby, though I would have paid full price for him. 

Thinking of getting another WeMo plug, good price ordering through Alexa. Note you have to tell Alexa, "buy me..." but the list linked bone tells exactly how to order.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sometimes the deals sell out quickly.  This is the 2nd time the WeMo plug has been on there.
I forget what I tried to order and the deal was out so the price she quoted was the regular price.
I also got the Garth Brooks CD, a sling cover for my Tap, a WeMo plug (twice) and something else that I can't remember right now.  I've been asking every day "Alexa what are your deals?" just for kicks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I've been asking every day "Alexa what are your deals?" just for kicks.


I think that also enters you in a contest....

EDIT: Yes, for a $1000 gift card. More here.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been asking Alexa about her deals everyday to enter the contest. I also ordered a WeMo plug, have it installed & it's working great so far. I'm thinking about ordering another one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I've been asking Alexa about her deals everyday to enter the contest. I also ordered a WeMo plug, have it installed & it's working great so far. I'm thinking about ordering another one.


Love my WeMo plugs (I have two) and so does hubby. He loves talking to stuff, LOL! Had one ordered with the current sale but wasn't quite sure where I would put it. I'll ponder and get another some time when they go on sale again.


----------

